# Thanks carpenter



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Little extra


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You got lucky with the position of the cut.

Not that I would done something else, but a naughty naughty slap on the wrist. No approved fitting used for the repair, even though silver solder is much stronger.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know not approved, but that's a 3" dwv, everything in one joist space. Goes ~4' to the top of a 3" copper cross. Sh*tty install. Sh*tty floor demo by others.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Wouldn't "approved" in this case mean approved by the AHJ? What inspector including you Gan, or even Plumbdrum wouldn't approve that repair?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I take it nohubs wouldn't be approved in a non-accessible space in your area.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I take it nohubs wouldn't be approved in a non-accessible space in your area.



They are. Would have had to use two. Braze repair will outlast the no hub s hundred times over.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rwh said:


> They are. Would have had to use two. Braze repair will outlast the no hub s hundred times over.


True, but maybe it's just in my area, copper drains are ending their lifespan anyway. Sewer gas, chemicals... I've seen copper dwv that should be good for another 20+... but not many.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > They are. Would have had to use two. Braze repair will outlast the no hub s hundred times over.
> ...



The pipe looked to be in good shape. Higher on the vent is where we see pinholes on cu dwv around here. Had to move a stool a few feet away in same joist space. That 3" was great shape inside.


----------

